# I cut my yorkie's hair off! How does she look?



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

It's so hot lately that I decided that it's time to cut my yorkie's full length hair. How does she look?









Her before pic is from a couple months ago.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

She looks very cute.







You did a good job.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Her hair looks great!







You are very talented!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

She looks great!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She looks beautiful! And I love her bow!









BTW, you did a beautiful job on your website! Did you do it yourself or have someone do it for you?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That haircut looks wonderful. I am a MANIAC with hair scissors , I could keep cutting for hours ( the poor dog would end up bald ) . Sarah


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

You did a great job, She looks soooooooooo cute


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she looks sooo cute! I actually think Yorkies look better short. She is such a little cutie!! Is she happier this way?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

She's gorgeous! Great job


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Adorable.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

So precious!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

she look very good!!! That's one way to get what you want.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> She looks beautiful! And I love her bow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is my FAVORITE bow!
















I designed my website and I'm so glad I finally did it. I know it's not much but it's so much better than ebay! YAY

When you are feeling up to it down the road, let me know if you would like some help with doing a site of your own. Your bows are gorgeous and you have so many fans that can't wait for their return!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

She looks smashing....I actually like the shorter cut on Yorkies...my sammie was always in the shorter cut and I almost forgot that the hair could get long


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

She is precious, you did a great job


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She looks totally adorable in her summer cut!! Great job!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I personally like the shorter hair cut!!!








But as we always say, if you don't like it, it is just hair and will grow back.


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

She looks so cute!!!! I wish I could cut hair that well. Trixie and I both agree that she is better off going to a groomer, lol.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Jodi,

She looks SO CUTE. I'm starting to really warm up to the shorter hair myself after NOT having much of a choice and having to cut pretty much all of Chulita's hair off. I only wish could do it myself.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

She's beautiful!! And very summery. Nice job!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Aww she looks adorable! Can I just say again that even though this post is about your Yorkie girl, your Chloe is just so sweet!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she look gorgeous!







great cut!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She looks adorable. You did a great job.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Great job, so even and really cool for the summer.
Aimee


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed


----------

